# For the price Whats a good knife for under $50?



## river rock (Dec 30, 2010)

Whats a good knife for under $50? 





i like liner locks but i am ok with other locks



blade does not matter but i would like for it do be around the 3 inch blades


----------



## JNieporte (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: for the price*

*Spyderco Tenacious*. $30. 3-3/8" blade. Linerlock. Four-way pocket clip. Opens with a thumb hole. Lanyard hole. China made.
*Spyderco Persistence*. $28. 2-3/4" blade. Linerlock. Four-way pocket clip. Opens with a thumb hole. Lanyard hole. China made.
*Kershaw Skyline*. $30. 3" (maybe a tad over, I forget) blade. Linerlock. Right-hand tip up or down pocket clip. Opens with a flipper or thumb stud. Lanyard hole. US-made.
*Buck Vantage Pro*. Around 3" blade. Linerlock. Reversible tip-up pocket clip. Opens with a flipper or thumb oval. US-made.
*Kabar Dozier.* Around $20. 3" blade. Lockbacks. Reversible tip-up pocket clip. Opens with either a thumb stud or thumb oval. Lanyard hole. Available in several colors and blade shapes. Taiwan-made.
*Byrd Meadowlark*. Around $23. 3" blade. Lockback. More affordable version of the Spyderco Delica. Four-way pocket clip. Opens with a thumb slot. Lanyard hole. Also available in full flat grind, and either FRN or G-10 handles. China-made.
*Boker Trance.* Around $25. 2-3/8" blade. Frame lock. Right-hand tip up or down pocket clip.Opens with a flipper or thumb stud. Lanyard hole. Taiwan-made.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: for the price*

Great suggestions JNieporte...

I would also suggest a Spyderco Endura/Delica, the Benchmade made HK Ally, the impossibly cheap Sanrenmu 710 (like $8 at Manafont), and just about any Kershaw under $50 is going to be an amazing deal... Check Ebay and bid on a Kershaw that you like the looks of... You can usually pickup a great deal...


----------



## dc38 (May 9, 2012)

*Re: for the price*

What's your primary objective? JNieport listed, spydercos are great buys because of their versatility in utility and durability. Also as Shao mentioned, the SRM 710 is also worth a quick gander, but don't expect it to be the best knife in the world (just got mine today, and i'm satisfied with it. I wouldn't do anything too strenuous with it though, as it doesn't quite feel as bombproof as my friend's benchmade or authentic sebenza) or if you hop on ebay real quick, there's some really cheap bear grylls rebrands that you'd pick up to "protect" your other knives from unnecessary wear and tear, basically beaters. depending where you are, spring assisted knives may be okay too (I'm from Jersey so they aren't) I wouldn't really use that knife to shave wood or anything, but for 11 bucks in the U.S., a decent beater that looks pretty and has some utility. If you want a rustproof blade, I suggest going for spyderco's salt series (h-1 steel). I tried many real world scenarios to try and rust one that my cousin has...salty water then air dry, rock salt (ice melting stuff) then air dry, vinegar then air dry, soda then air dry, nothing seems to phase it 

Ebay link removed.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: for the price*

Sanrenmu 763. "Axis" lock (great fun to play with) bottle opener when closed. Look at the belly in that blade! Around 10 -12 bucks!


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: for the price*

Kabar Dozier Folding hunter.

An excellent one-hander, especially the version with the oval hole. You get a lot of knife for a very low price-tag. 

I own the larger version of the Buck Vantage, and cannot recommend it. After a short time, the liner-lock became far too easy to disengage. It would just casually slide back and forth, side-to-side. Very disappointed since I really like the ergonomics on that knife.

If you're willing to increase your budget by $10, I can very highly recommend the CRKT M21-04 model. A big, brute, of a folding knife with a well-made liner-lock and the added safety of the LAWKES feature that engages automatically. Made from AUS-8A, a very underrated knife steel that does a great job in both rust-resistance and edge-holding.


----------



## dslteck (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: for the price*

If I were you I would save up some more pennies and pick up a Delica.....well worth the price tag of around 60-65 dollars. Such a great little knife for the price, may even be the only one you would need for awhile!


----------



## BR101 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: for the price*

I am actually soon doing a budget EDC blade review. My cut off point was $45 dollars. I choose the Spyderco Tenacious, SoG Flash II, Kershaw skyline, and Kershaw Cryo.


----------



## soloz2 (Sep 12, 2012)

Dont forget the kershaw leek or cryo


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: for the price*



dslteck said:


> If I were you I would save up some more pennies and pick up a Delica.....well worth the price tag of around 60-65 dollars. Such a great little knife for the price, may even be the only one you would need for awhile!



+1. Save your money and invest in a good Spyderco knife. The Delica, the Endura, and the Native are great knives. Get something with good steel. S30V, VG10, or at the very least 154CM. The best you're likely to get for $50 or less is 440C, AUS 8, or AUS 10. The supersteels will hold an edge 2-3 times longer at least.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: for the price*



Hooked on Fenix said:


> Get something with good steel. S30V, VG10, or at the very least 154CM. The best you're likely to get for $50 or less is 440C, AUS 8, or AUS 10. The supersteels will hold an edge 2-3 times longer at least.



. . . And will be a huge pain in the neck to re-sharpen when they do start getting dull.

I've owned knives made from the exotic steels, as well as those made from good old 440C and AUS 8. The old-timers do an excellent job of maintaining an edge, while still being non-headache inducing when it comes to re-sharpening. Plus, they're much better at corrosion resistance than the exotic steels.


----------



## gcbryan (Oct 19, 2012)

Most of the SRM and Enlan knives are well made and are in the "best bang for the buck" category.

Check out Sanrenmu F1-723, or 710 and Enlan EL-01D.


----------



## think2x (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm fond of the Ontario Rat-1 myself. It gets very sharp and though it doesn't hold it's edge as long as my S30V or D2 steel knives, it is very quick and easy to get it back shaving sharp on the sharpmaker.


----------



## USACelt (Oct 24, 2012)

That is a hard question to answer because there are so many.
Ones I own personally
CRKT Tuition,Heiho
Ontario Rat 1
Kershaw Cryo,Oso sweet,Skyline, any of the "Ton" series
Boker Trance
Navy K628 (Spyderco native clone)
Spyderco Tenacious,Ambitious

There are a lot of knives that are good buys under $50. You need to go to a gun show or local knife shop and play with different knives. Make sure you get one that fits your needs. I agree that a few dollars more and you can get better steels, but it all goes back to what you plan on using a knife for. Supersteels are fine, but not fine for every situation.
No matter what you get, you probably won't stop at just one. Like flashlights, they are addictive


----------



## Delarius (Oct 24, 2012)

I have quite a few knives that fit into this category.
I do however, totally agree, I also have a full flat ground (FFG) Spyderco Delica 4. When I first got it I thought that Spyderco's leaf shaped blades were absolutely hideous. However it's really grown on me and I also find (perhaps since mine is purple handled,) that it doesn't alarm people quite the same as a black bladed black handled knife might. This can be important when for example cutting up fruit or something at my desk at work. 
Other knives I really like and frequently EDC are: 
SOG Flash 1 (I just love this knife, assisted opening, decent AUS8 steel and so tiny and light.)
CRKT Lake 111z2 (8CR13MoV steel which is fine and acceptably small/light - I personally hate tip down carry though and the locking mechanism seems a bit pointless.)
Kabar Dozier Hunter (Very light, not all that rugged though - no steel liners. Super fast to deploy once you get used to it.)
Finally I have both the Kershaw Scallion and Nerve - both excellent high value knives. 

Still, if it was me and I was looking to buy a decent quality knife, I'd really probably try to hold off to get a Spyderco Delica instead of the above listed knives - except for the SOG Flash 1. Those two are my definite favourites for EDC use.
Good luck finding something that suits you.


----------



## STR (Oct 24, 2012)

My favorite 50 buck knife is the Cold Steel Mini AK-47. It is a lot of fun and quite trustworthy for a lot of abuse that normally only the biggest heaviest knives would be able to take. Its amazing what you can do with these. It is not the most comfortable knife in as many grips as some others could be in the same price range but for most of the beat em up chores I'd be hesitant to do with those knives anyway this one makes more sense to carry because I don't give a crap about it or worry about it when out of my visual range by loaning it to someone. Its that kind of a knife.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 6, 2013)

I responded with my cute little SRM 763 above.
Here is another 15-20 buck China knife that is bigger and built stouter that sort of favors the shape of a Hinderer. Enlan El-02


----------



## woodenboy (Mar 16, 2013)

My first edc knife was a bit of an odd choice but I really enjoy carrying it still. CRKT folding razel. It has a chisel tip blade, which was a great help for me as I was working in a wood shop when i first purchased it. The blade keeps an edge relatively well and it is very easy to sharpen, making it (IMO) a good beginners knife.


----------



## JLocke (Mar 17, 2013)

Spyderco Dragonfly.


----------



## MatthewSB (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: for the price*

Another vote for spending $10 more and getting a Spyderco Delica 4 FFG. It's by far the most knife you can get for your money.



Monocrom said:


> . . . And will be a huge pain in the neck to re-sharpen when they do start getting dull.



I use sandpaper and a leather strop to keep my knives hair flinging sharp. Unless I totally ruined the blade in use,, it never takes more than a few minutes.


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: for the price*

I picked up a SOG Flash II (Auto Assisted) that has worked out really well for me. Opens one handed like lightening (Kind of fun to open actually), and has a really strong lockup. (Lock up is a big deal for me, as I use the knives to pry stuff, etc, and if they unlock, I get sliced, etc.)


----------



## dss_777 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: for the price*

I like to hear myself speak (see myself type?). You know what I mean. 

I was going to recommend a Victorinox Swiss army knife of some sort. I EDC'd a mid-70's era Red Alox SAK Soldier variant for several decades, and used the heck out of it. Ran across bladeforums at some point a few years ago, and my much loved (and much used) SAK was replaced by a small Sebenza. Now much used, and much loved.

I have absolutely no regrets about carrying either knife.


----------



## boilerdan33 (Mar 19, 2013)

New to the forums. So far, they're great.

By far, my favorite knife is the Gerber EZ-Out Skeleton with the combo (half serrated) blade. Plastic body, 3.5 inch blade, weighs less than 3 ounces, $25 from Amazon. I've carried one almost everyday for about 15 years. Never let me down. I won't invest in a good knife because I go through about one a year losing them. I won't pry with them, but they'll handle everything else.


----------



## BR101 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: for the price*

Can't go wrong with a SOG Flash series. Check out my review on the SOG Flash 1 and Flash 2 -- http://bladereviews101.blogspot.com/2013/02/sog-flash-1-2.html


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: for the price*

Arm and Leg, take a week off for trolling disruptive behavior, not the first for such behavior.

Bill


----------



## 2.FOH. (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: for the price*








Another vote for the Delica. Quality materials & a design that's stood the test of time.
IIRC I paid $42.00 for mine ~ 6-7 years ago. I know you said $50, but Amazon currently
has the orange version with full flat grind for $58.00 w/ free shipping.

Crap...must resist.... _must.... not ....purchase....
_


----------



## Melson (May 5, 2013)

*Re: for the price*

I like my CRKT Drifter as an EDC. It's not that sharpest but it's cheap and reliable.

Unlike flashlights I lose my edc knives all the time. After losing my second BM Griptilian to a heating duct, I only buy knives that are twenty bucks


----------



## Omenwolf (May 5, 2013)

*Re: for the price*

+1 for the spyderco tenacious!! Great knife for $40


----------



## vioalas (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't think I saw a recommendation for the Kershaw Blur. Depending where you look you can get one for right at $50, and it's an awesome knife. It's what got me into higher quality stuff.


----------



## Valkman (Jun 20, 2013)

Hope the OP got a knife by now! LOL Look at the Buck line of knives like this one: Buck 845 Vantage Force Select Folding 3-1/4" Plain Stonewashed Blade, Desert Sand Handles at knifeworks.com for $39.


----------



## VeloWeave (Jun 24, 2013)

I would say Dragonfly 2 on the smaller side and Tenacious on the larger side.

If you can save $10 more then Delica 4 is by far one of the best options under $60 that you buy.

For $15 more I would suggest Dragonfly 2 in zdp-189. Ultra premium steel, small blade but performs well beyond its size. It can handle almost any edc task and is super light.

For $30 more you might be able to score a Mini Griptilian which IMO is the best edc for the money hands down. I have a gripe or two about it but nothing to make me change my opinion. 

Sent from my XT557 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dipti13 (Apr 17, 2015)

Recently saw Boker Plus Namo 42 Framelock. Although its blade length is 2" it can be great companion during campaign and travelling.


----------



## wacbzz (Apr 17, 2015)

guest-knife said:


> Get some Gerber knives which will run around $50.



Funny you mention that...I have two, Made in the USA Gerber knives for sale right now! :laughing:


----------



## Rusty412 (Apr 18, 2015)

You won't be disappointed with the Spyderco Tenacious.


----------



## 8steve88 (Apr 21, 2015)

I suspect the original poster has their knife by now, old post from 2010.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 22, 2015)

Yes, OP has not posted since 2011. 

Bill


----------

